# Kicks or Comp-N-Choke?



## Trigger259 (Apr 13, 2005)

Hey guys, I love to watch FATV (Final Approach TV)and know that they all use kicks high flyer choke tubes. But im torn because i have heard good things about a Comp-N-Choke too. So i was wondering if anyone has had experience with either one and which would they choose. Also if i get a Comp-N-Choke should i get it in modified or improved modified and if i get a Kicks should i get it in modified or full ( will the full be to much constriction and be ruined by steel shot)? Thanks boys i appreciate the help!!!

" The sounds of a Mallard hen are like the opra of the wild"


----------



## BROWNINGMAN (May 16, 2005)

hey man my self i would go for a comp and choke, they say they hold a good pattern and i bought a comp-n-choke sit up a box about 50 yards off and it held a heck of a pattern so i was very well pleased. On what choke to get i would get a IM because it holds just a little tighter pattern and if the bird gets out there a little farther you will still have some help. you might also try birley chokes there good i know a lot of people that shoot with them.


----------



## nhturkeydude (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi
I do a lot of turkey hunting have a Kicks and Compnchoke tubes plus others lol Both are good chokes But I lean towards the compnchoke
I shoot Winchester Suspremes 3.5 #5 A little tighter pattern at 40yards
nhturkeydude


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

I would go with the Comp n choke because they are great chokes. They are wad stripping and they get an awseome pattern   I shoot clays with them and hunt everything with them. I would got with a Mod or light mod. choke. Those are my two favorites :wink: Another great choke is the hunting chokes from PURE GOLD Go to www.gameacc.net to learn more about these chokes. Pure gold are the same general concept as comp n choke Good luck :lol:


----------

